# Hintergrund austauschen



## nikkn (19. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab bei dem folgend angehangen Bild das Problem das ich den Hintergrund, 
nur so ausgetauscht bekomme, das es wie aufgesetzt oder ausgeschnitten
aussieht. Eigentlich soll das ganze etwas professioneller wirken, aber ich bekomme 
das nicht hin. Gibt es einen Trick mit dem man den Hintergrund so wirken lassen 
kann,
als säße man z.B. im Wald oder hinter einer altenLagerhalle, halt eine spektakulärer Hintergrundkulisse?
Wär Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne mal dran versuchen!
Aber bitte mit Erklärung, denn ich habe einige Bilder wo ich den Hintergrund bearbeiten möchte!
Ein Tut wäre auch klasse!
Vielen Dank

nikkn


http://www.pounding-productionz.com/tutorials.de/pic.jpg


----------



## Dark_Fighter (19. September 2004)

Mach eine Transparente Datei, leg das Foto als Ebene rein und entferne mit dem Zauberstab den weissen Hintergrund (pass auf das die Augen nicht auch verschwinden). Dann kanst du eine neue Ebene mit einem Muster oder was du willst dahinterlegen.


----------



## ShadowMan (19. September 2004)

Oder such im Forum mal nach "freistellen" (131 Treffer  )

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Senfdose (19. September 2004)




----------



## nikkn (19. September 2004)

Hallo Senfdose,

das ist ja der Wahnsinn, so detailgetreu, jedes einzelne Haar übernommen!
Werd ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!
Vielen Dank, für die Mühe.

nikkn


----------



## King Euro (20. September 2004)

Das ist ja echt genial, DANKE!
Bei mir liegt das aber unter Bild -> Extrahieren!

Ich (@work) habe Version 6.0!


----------

